# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  كنت هنا! 2006-2007

## ابي اعرف ليش؟

السلام عليكم 
أخباركم؟عساكم طيبين
لقد ذكرت أيامي هنا
كانت ايام جميلة جداً
بالفعل ما ارجعني هنا هو ^الذكريات^
بالأمس كنت ابحث هنا عن مشاركاتي القديمة
لم امسك نفسي من الضحك على نفسي
لم أكن اعلم اني كنت هكذا!
وللأسف كنت أبحث عن اصدقائي القدامى هنا ولم أجد احداً منهم .. هذا الأمر الذي احزنني كثيراً
فهل ياترى احدًا ما ذكرني هنا؟!
2006-2007 
كنت فيها هنا!

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*عودة حميدة لي ولك إن شاااء الله*
*حتى انا فأعضاء المنتدى المتواجدين فترة تسجيلي لا أرى منهم سوى القليل جدا*
*وأرى الطرح في المنتدى تدهور بسبب قلة الأعضاء الفعالين*
*اتمنى أن يرجع الأعضاء ويرجع المنتدى كما كان وأفضل ,,*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اهلا وسهلا فيك ااخوي ..وبعودتك 

عوده محموده وعساها ااخر الغيبات ..
نطالب بنشاطك من جديد وتفاعلك 
لا خلا ولا عدم منك*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله . 
 أهلا بـ/عودتك اخي الكريم
 نرجو أن لا يكون حضورك هو مجرد استعادة لـذكريات مضت وكلنا أمل ان تعود الى نشاطك كما كنت سابقاً 
 أهلا بك 
 :)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آهلاً وسهلاً آخوي الكريم* 

*عوده محمودة ان شآء الله* 

*وآخر الغيبات* 

*بانتظآر ذكريات حلووة*

*ونشآط ومجهود آحلى هنآ*

*دمت مووفق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا بعودتكم
نريد نشاطكم معنا 
ليرتقي منتدانا بكم

----------


## التوبي

*
عانقت جدران منتدانا 

عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت

مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب

ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة

لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور

الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا

إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك

كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا

البعض في كل المجالات

أتمنى لك قضاء

وقت ممتع

معنا*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن



----------


## أموله



----------


## NISPIRO

يا هلا بعودتكم
نريد نشاطكم معنا
 :cool:  ليرتقي منتدانا بكم  :cool: 




اهلآ وشهلآ بك وانا عدة لابحث عن اصدقائي القدامة وانا من 2009-2007 
حت تم اختفائي ... وهدا العضوي الجديدة.

----------

